# Very sad day in the Farmer family



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Alva, my sister in law (Charlie Farmer's wife) passed away suddenly Sunday morning. 

This is a heartbreaking time, they were married for almost 40 years... 

Funeral arrangements - http://www.grocefuneralhome.com/_mgxroot/page_10780.php?task=Current&listing=All

Groce Funeral Home & Cremation Service
1401 Patton Avenue
Asheville, NC 28806-1793
828-252-3535


Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Tommy.. prayers sent



9


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

My thoughts are with you and your family.......may God's peace be especially real to you during this difficult time.


----------



## wader-dad (Mar 1, 2012)

Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are with you all


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tommy, my deepest condolences to you and your brother...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Tommy, Thoughts and prayers sent for all of you 

Sincerely,
AJ


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

So sorry for yalls loss.


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Prayers sent to Charlie and you. 

John


----------



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

My thoughts are with you guys...so sorry...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have prayed that you all would be comforted by God's grace during this difficult time.


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Many, many heart felt condolences


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm sorry for your families loss.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

My prayers and condolences to you and the entire family Tommy!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Charlie and Tommy. My deepest condolences to you and your families.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tommy: so sorry to hear of your loss, stay strong. My best to you and your family.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. My thoughts and prayers will be with your family.

Leslie


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Very sorry for the loss to Charlie, you and the entire Farmer family.


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that Tommy,you are in our thoughts


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry this terrible miss fortune .


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hey*

Hello Charlie and Tommy, my heart goes out to all your family in this time of 
sorrow. prayers sent


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Very sad to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Tommy,

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Charlie and your family.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

May the Father, Son & holy Spirit comfort you Charlie.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear, Prayers sent


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Guys,
Thank you very much, Alva was the finest person I have ever known. If I've learner anything from this--cherish your loved one's every day.
charlie


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

even tho she is not with you any more, the good times will always be in your heart. may my prayers be with you and family!
take care
Barry


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Late responding Tommy but please accept my heart-felt condolences


----------



## bjspearman04 (Mar 18, 2005)

Our prayers are with your family.


----------

